# Training Alone



## The Lorax (Apr 28, 2006)

My dojo is at my school and I'm going home for the summer, my problem is there isnt a dojo close enough to home for me to train regularly.  I'll probably go into NYC a few times over the summer and train there a few days.  But for the most part I'm stuck without a dojo.  How should I train on my own?  Do videos work well?  I'll do the few weapons kata I know every day, but I dont know what else I can do.  I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 28, 2006)

When I was out of class not long ago, I simply practiced what I already knew.  I can't say I wouldn't've liked to use that time to advance; but, it refined the skills I already had.  And that can't be bad 

Good luck!


----------



## mantis (Apr 28, 2006)

well, in answering this i will not assume you're as genius as bruce lee (you could be), and im not going to assume you're Mr. Bean either.

I guess if you practice on your own your goal  is to preserve a percentage of what you have already learned. i would not count on getting more skilled or fit on your own. but definintely do that, at least you keep your body tuned, and keep what you already learned. 
i do not know if you learn or learned forms or katas, but i would definintely practice those much until they become PERFECT and smooth... sometimes i wish i have some off time to practice what i learn more and more.... 
g'luck


----------



## coldsteel87 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a couple suggestions for you. ALWAYS PRACTICE YOUR KATAS!!! You would be surprised at how easily you can forget them. Go out a buy a punching bag to practice your strikes. Practice the structure in your strikes and try to remember principles your instructor told you about those strikes. You can also use a friend to practice techniques on. Its interesting to find out how other people outide of your dojo react to your techniques. Training alone can hurt you, or it can benefit you greatly. Its all how you use the time you have.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

Being alone stinks, especially if you are an Aikidoka. Find someone to "volunteer" for your techniques. But, Yeah. Do the katas a lot.


----------



## The Lorax (May 2, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Being alone stinks, especially if you are an Aikidoka. Find someone to "volunteer" for your techniques. But, Yeah. Do the katas a lot.



I've "volunteered" my little brother, though he's not so little anymore, he's bit bigger than me now.  I practiced with him over christmas break, and it helped me correct my technique a bit, as he didnt know what was supposed to happen, and he managed to squirm out of a shiho nage, but with a few minor corrections I fixed that.


----------



## Yari (May 3, 2006)

The Lorax said:
			
		

> My dojo is at my school and I'm going home for the summer, my problem is there isnt a dojo close enough to home for me to train regularly. I'll probably go into NYC a few times over the summer and train there a few days. But for the most part I'm stuck without a dojo. How should I train on my own? Do videos work well? I'll do the few weapons kata I know every day, but I dont know what else I can do. I'd appreciate any suggestions.


 
Better to do something, than nothing. The optimal si a partner, but if you don't have one, next best option should be there.

Kata is a very good point. But just "going through the motions" is better than nothing.



/yari


----------



## Hand Sword (May 3, 2006)

The Lorax said:
			
		

> I've "volunteered" my little brother, though he's not so little anymore, he's bit bigger than me now. I practiced with him over christmas break, and it helped me correct my technique a bit, as he didnt know what was supposed to happen, and he managed to squirm out of a shiho nage, but with a few minor corrections I fixed that.


 
Great point! the untrained are the best training partners! They teach you to do something very important... To Adapt! I bet your Shiho Nage is a hell of a lot better now!


----------



## Hand Sword (May 3, 2006)

Yari said:
			
		

> Better to do something, than nothing. The optimal si a partner, but if you don't have one, next best option should be there.
> 
> Kata is a very good point. But just "going through the motions" is better than nothing.
> 
> ...


 
Yep! Everything helps.


----------

